# Switch Cane Arrow



## Redbow (Sep 15, 2008)

Playing around with switch cane this morning. I had an old box cutter blade so I made an arrowhead out of it, then attached it to the switch cane. 

I used Goose feathers for the fletching. The arrow is pretty straight, I have shot many like this and for the most part they fly pretty well. If I lose it in the woods I can always cut another one, they don't cost anything. I cut the nocks into the cane itself, not with an insert. 

I like to stump shoot with the switch cane but for that I just usually sharpen them on the end. Switch cane could be deadly with just a sharpened end on it, no arrowhead at all ! I am sure switch cane was used a lot by the Native Americans in this area, probably for hunting and for defense!


----------



## fflintlock (Sep 15, 2008)

I have read several accounts of the south eastern people sharpening the cane and then charring the point in the fire, making the point rock hard, able to pennatrate the leather aromor that the spainards used.


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Sep 15, 2008)

At a very young age, while with my Granddaddy in the creek bottoms letting the beagles run the rabbits, he showed me how to make a spear from cane. He cut a circle from a cardboard Coke can box, fold it in half both ways then using his pocket knife split the bottom end of the cane both ways and push the cardboard in forming the fins/ fletching. Sharpen the tip for a point and I was off. 

Many good memories being with him while he and his buddy Charlie Cagle listened to the beagles run those bunnies.


----------



## rapid fire (Sep 15, 2008)

what does one of these arrows weigh?  Especially one with just a sharpened point.  Could you sharpen a piece of hardwood and insert it to get a weight forward arrow and a little stronger point?  Is switch cane just your standard cane or is it something special?  This looks like a good way to make a bunch of disposable critter getters.


----------



## Slasher (Sep 15, 2008)

rapid fire said:


> Could you sharpen a piece of hardwood and insert it to get a weight forward arrow and a little stronger point?  .



I think that's how the indians used to do it... The arrowhead was hafted in hardwood then inserted into the cane.. I've seen arrows like that somewhere...


----------



## hogdgz (Sep 15, 2008)

Cool, you did a good job on that arra.


----------



## Redbow (Sep 15, 2008)

Yeah, you can put a hardwood insert into the switch cane and then mount a point into that! I have several arrows I have made with hardwood inserts and then added stone or metal points! The switch cane arrows do not weigh very much at all but I have never weighed one!

Just sharpening the points on the switch cane, or my Grandpa always called them reeds, we used them for a variety of things on the farm will kill small animals! I am sure a very sharp switch cane arrow coming off a powerful bow would also kill a human being! As a kid I used to shoot them into my grandparents oak trees in their yard and some of them would stick and were hard to pull out!

They fly good even with no weight on the front of the arrow! I have used these things all my life as arrows so I am no stranger to them. They grow all over the southeast in wet areas, there are thousands of them near us here!

I have a compound bow, it gets very little use but if you want to see something move, shoot a switch cane arrow with that thing, it really flies!

I cut the switch cane and then let it dry for a couple of months or more. I take the cane and stick them down into a piece of pvc pipe about two inches in diameter until it is full. That way they stay pretty straight while drying.


----------



## rapid fire (Sep 15, 2008)

I would just be worried that it would be like dry firing my bow.  I don't think we have any around my house any way.


----------



## Dennis (Sep 15, 2008)

Is switch cane the same as river cane?


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Sep 15, 2008)

Funny you posted this today, I cut about 30 pcs of cane yesterday and got em bundle together and drying out. Thought I'd make me some arrows


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 15, 2008)

Here`s my version. Yours looks good Redbow.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=132432&highlight=Southeastern+style+arrow


----------



## dutchman (Sep 15, 2008)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Funny you posted this today, I cut about 30 pcs of cane yesterday and got em bundle together and drying out. Thought I'd make me some arrows



Mine's all dry now. I've just gotta get busy with the straightening. I bundled mine and hung them so gravity would help me. Quite a few are already fairly straight so I shouldn't have to work on 'em too hard. Got plenty of turkey tails and wings (rights and lefts) for the fletching. Got hide glue and sinew for the wrapping. I'm all set. I've just gotta make time to do it.


----------



## Redbow (Sep 16, 2008)

My arrow doesn't look nearly as good as yours nic, yours are beautiful !

River cane and switch cane is not the same but similar according to some re-search I did on google! Reeds is all I heard them called as a boy by the old country locals that I was raised around. 

I saw a big patch of reeds growing right beside the highway a few months ago, I should have stopped and cut a bundle of them, but I have plenty nearby!

I now hand fletch my reed arrows instead of using the fletching jig, works better for me by hand fletching them. For an insert I cut a piece of willow or other wood and whittle it to fit the reed. 

I have to get some more flint to make a few more points, mine is about gone!


----------

